# Ipod stereo dock



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

Looking to buy a b-day gift from my brotherinlaw. he has a 80gb ipod but nothing to really play it on besides earbuds. Im looking to buy him a some kind of stereo for home that he can plug the ipod in. need something nice and possibly with remote. maybe a nice sized screen that can be seen easily. I dont really have a budget for it so anything goes. 
give me some suggestions please! thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Ipod stereo dock (BiH)*

I don't have a ton of usefull info for you, but you might want to check this site out:
http://ilounge.com/index.php/accessories/index


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Ipod stereo dock ([email protected])*

thanks, took an hour but found something I think they will like. actually bought it at walmart.com cause they had the best price. go figure


----------

